# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Inside The Kabaa

## aragon

Construction days


latest picture









*What is inside the Kaba?*

Dr. Muzammil Siddiqi is the president of the Islamic Society of North America (ISNA). He had the opportunity to go inside the Kaba in October 1998. In an interview with Sound Vision, he described the following features:

-there are two pillars inside (others report 3 pillars)

-there is a table on the side to put items like perfume

-there are two lantern-type lamps hanging from the ceiling

-the space can accommodate about 50 people

-there are no electric lights inside

-the walls and floors are of marble

-there are no windows inside

-there is only one door

-the upper inside walls of the Kaba were covered with some kind of curtain with the Kalima written on it

i  pray to Allah subantallah that we all get Saa'dat of visiting the Holy Kaab'a .. Inshallah.

----------


## RAHEN

ameen suma ameen..
yeh images dekhi hoyi hain...lekin inhe jitna baar dekho..utni baar khushi hoti hai...thanks 4 sharing.

----------


## aragon

ameen ..
yeah khsuhi tu hoti hai wasay ..Allah pak apna deedar be naseeb karay asli khusi tu usi ke ho ge jis may banda Sadeeo sarshar rhay ga  wasay you know Ka'bah  ko dheaknay per be ajr (good deed) hai

----------

